# longer-lived sewer hose alternatives



## spoonman89 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was wondering if there are any alternatives to the regular coiled sewer hose commonly sold in RV stores. My mom has settled in to live year round in an RV resort and has been lucky to get 9 months out of a regular sewer hose (supported by one of those sidewinding plastic supports).

Is there any type of hose that is more durable and weather resistant (Florida heat and sun) than the usual stuff?

Any advice from some of you long time-RV'ers would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: longer-lived sewer hose alternatives

A couple of things to try.  ABS pipe glued to a hose adapter cut to length with a 90 deg. elbow and short pipe to drop into ground.  Or you can get the semi rigid hose that comes in 10 foot lengths.  Put what ever hose or pipe you use in plastic gutter with decreasing height supports under it.  This should fix your problem.   If you want, you can put a short piece of hose between the trailer and ABS pipe using a hose adapter at the trailer and a boyonet end on the pipe.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: longer-lived sewer hose alternatives



The only reason there is this 'accordian' shaped hose in an RV is that you have to store that hose somewhere (normally). They build it that way to STORE it in the RV so it doesn't take up much room. 

You want a pipe that is slick on the inside; not one with lots of hiding places for the 'stuff' that goes through it. What you want is like what s.harrington says: sewer pipe. Go to a building supply like Lowes or Home Depot and buy some pipe and connections to make a semi-permanent connection. 

You'll be her HERO! (Bask in that glory while she bakes you some cookies! :approve: ) 

That brings up a related question. Is your mother using the septic system in her TT like she would while she was traveling? In other words, does she leave the valve wide open all the time? That could be creating a problem that has yet to rear its ugly head!


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: longer-lived sewer hose alternatives

I leave my grey open all the time (except for the day before I dump the black tank and then I close the grey), but I leave the black tank closed all the time, except when I am dumping it.  Grey tank fills up too quickly to leave it closed all the time, with showers, dishes, etc.  I normally have to dump the black tank about once weekly, with two people in MH for usage.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: longer-lived sewer hose alternatives

We have the same setup as s.harrington and TexasClodhopper described. We have a lot on the coast and just leave the trailer there. When we get ready to pull it somewhere I just turn the adapter a bit and move the pipe away from the trailer. Real easy to hook and unhook. We leave all our tanks closed till ready to dump.


----------



## spoonman89 (Aug 12, 2006)

Re: longer-lived sewer hose alternatives

Thank you all for your replies. TexasClodHopper she usually leaves the black closed and the gray open, and closes the gray a day or so before she is going to dump them both.

What we decided to try for now is heavy duty RV sewer hose that will be fit into a long 4 inch pvc pipe, and sloped downwards...

She also bought this kit where after someone has drilled a hole in your black tank you attatch this hose thingy and you can wash out the inside easily. 

I might try the real sewer pipe thing next time or if this thing doesnt work out. I appreciate the advice, folks!


----------



## hertig (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: longer-lived sewer hose alternatives

There is a new 'Super Heavy Duty' hose, from Prestofit, I think  (the Silver) which looks promising.  Even better is the Rhino hose, which now comes with fittings on the end.  Also, you might check into the 'LevelUpp' flat hose (like a fire hose) if you can find it.


----------

